# 2014 NFL Draft



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok... it is draft time... Who do you think the Vikings should take?? Or for you packer fans.... Who do you think they should take? Also who will be the first QB taken in the draft?? Or just anything draft related.

The reason why is because this is the time of the year you can get some hope for your teams future....then have it come crashing down mid season... HAHAHA.

Anyways... I think the Vikings should take a defensive player if Bortles isn't on the board. He is the only QB i like with the 8th pick. (last time they took a QB in the first round i wanted them to take blaine gabbert. so that tells you how good I am at ranking qb's...LOL) I mean they don't need a Qb to step in and start this year. So that gives them time to develop someone and they can get good pick's with #40 in the second round. Mc Carron(Alabama) , Mettenberg (LSU), Murry (Georgia) , boyd (Clemson). So i would love to see them get a LB, CB, DE or DT for the defense. Which means they could trade out of the 8th spot to gain more picks. Which we all know Spielman loves to do. But they also need OL as well. But those can be picked up in the 2nd and 3rd rounds.

So if Bortles isn't there... I would love to see them get a LB/DE so that would be Mack, CJ Mosely, Barr. CB: Gilbert or Dennard. DT: Heggman (MN), Donald (PITT).

But it is anyone's guess. Lets hear some other thoughts???


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

First off I am not a Vikes fan, but I do agree with you on the fact that if Bortles isn't there, take a defensive player DE or LB and take a quarterback in the later rounds. I think there is too much risk with a first round qb pick. Unless the qb was Luck or a Manning.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

There was an article talking about the first round draft class of 2011 and how many of those players are getting the 5th year options picked up. Only about 1/3 of them. There was 4 QB's taken with the top 12 picks..... Newton, Locker, Gabbert, Ponder.... So that shows you how QB's can be such high draft commodities yet fail. 3 of those four didn't get the option and are not having a good pro career. Locker and gabbert were supposed to be "can't miss" type players....LOL

So we will see if any GM's have learned about chasing QB's in the draft...;-)

BL...who do you think the Bronco's go after??? I think losing decker will hurt them. But again... Manning just needs another average target and he will make them better than average.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I am thinking that they should get a defensive back, either a safety or a cornerback, or possibly an OLB. Yes, loosing Decker will hurt, but all Manning needs is targets. I am very curious as to what they are going to do with Osweiler. Will they keep grooming him for the next quarterback or will they draft someone else and develop him.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I really think they will take a defensive player, it will be interesting because I think Bortles will be there at the 8th pick, wouldn't be surprised to see a trade take place...................

One thing I will be glad about is when the draft is over, all these pre-draft scenarios gets old after awhile......


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

9man.... I agree. the only thing i like to watch is Gruden's QB camp. I just like how puts them on the spot to see how they react. I like that.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Ya, Gruden doesn't hold anything back, pretty interesting show.....


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> I am very curious as to what they are going to do with Osweiler. Will they keep grooming him for the next quarterback or will they draft someone else and develop him.


My opinion on that is - how long is Manning going to stick around, if anyone knows. If he is planning on playing beyond this next year then it's a matter of what Osweiler's desires are. If he wants to play rather than sit there are a lot of teams that are using QB's with less potential and he could demand a pretty good price by wanting to be traded. If that is the senerio the Broncos better draft another QB and get him acclimated to their system/style.

If Osweiler is content with his current money and is willing to continue learning, the way that Roger's did at Green Bay under Favre, the Broncos are sitting just fine as they are.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

liljoe said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > I am very curious as to what they are going to do with Osweiler. Will they keep grooming him for the next quarterback or will they draft someone else and develop him.
> ...


I am hoping he stays. I think he has some good potential, and learning under Manning doesn't hurt anything. Its hard to say what Manning will do.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

blhunter3, I hear Payton had his neck examined and it was cleared to choke again this year! oke: :rollin:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Longshot said:


> blhunter3, I hear Payton had his neck examined and it was cleared to choke again this year! oke: :rollin:


Yeah I guess two 13-3 seasons, two AFC West titles, AFC conference Champions and a Super Bowl appearance isn't good. What have the Viking done the last two years?


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > blhunter3, I hear Payton had his neck examined and it was cleared to choke again this year! oke: :rollin:
> ...


Longshot is a Cheesehead fan, leave the Queens out of this...... :lol: .......


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok.. my thoughts on the MN Vikings draft.... they did OK.

I liked them getting Barr. But he is raw and only has been playing that position for 2 years. So he will be situational at best and will not make an immediate impact IMHO. He will see more playing time as the year goes on... I hope.

Bridgewater.... I am not 100% sold on this draft pick. Especially when other top tier QB's went as late as round 4... ie: Mettenberger, Boyd, Murry, Mc Carron, Savage... They could have went a different route...ie DT, LB, CB, etc. But the aftermath that I have been hearing or reading is that this was Turner's guy after many meetings and pvt work outs. They said Bridgewater took direction and made corrections with Turners advice. He was coachable and wanted to learn. So that is a positive. I just hope the MN fans try not to pressure or call for him to start too early. He needs to sit a year IMO.

Crickston... I like this one. he is a guy that could step in and push robinson and even take over a starting job. He also could possibly move into a DT for some stunts with the other two DE. This was a good pick and a possible "steal" where we got him.

McKinnon.... Not sure about him. but they needed to get someone to take some snaps for AP and possibly be a 3rd down back. This guy is athletic as all get out but is very very raw.

Yanky... He is a beast on the line. He is a guy that will just bulldoze people and is all about the run blocking. Fits pretty good with AP and running down hill. I could see him pushing for a starting job ASAP.

EXUM..... He was very good two years ago and suffered a knee injury. So we need to see how he recovers from that. But he could be a nickel or back up guy at CB.

The rest of the picks are who knows or back up type guys. So like i said... This draft didn't blow me away like the past two with our choices. But could be some good back up players or players that could help out in a year or two. We just need the other guys to remain healthy and show progress.....ie last two years draft classes.....and mainly the LB's from Penn State we took last year.

Anyone else's thoughts???


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

9manfan said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Longshot said:
> ...


9manfan, I was fine with blhunter3 bashing the Queens.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Longshot said:


> 9manfan, I was fine with blhunter3 bashing the Queens.


Doesn't take much. :rollin:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Viking's draft, I think Barr will be a STUD, might be a couple years off, but I really think he is the real deal....

I was never sold on Bridgewater going into the draft, but yet a lot of scouts had him high on the board, I hope he turns out to be a franchise QB, but I have my doubts.......hope I'm wrong about him...

they did address the defense with the rest of their picks in the draft so I think that is a step in the right direction...Go Vikes!!!!

I'm still mourning the Wild season's ending........really thought we would take the Blackhawks this year.....  ....


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

9manfan, I'm not a huge Wild fan, but was hoping they would beat out Chicago. I hate the Rangers and won't cheer for any Canadian team. Leaves me in a dilemma. Pushing for the Kings now. My son is a goalie and his favorites are Fleury and Quick. :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

9manfan...

I too am mourning how that series went down for the Wild. Was fun to watch but yet it was right in our grasp to win.

All i can say is Go twins....winning the last two series.... Look out they are on a roll.... ;-)


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Longshot.....I'm with you on that one, I'm a huge LA fan now, hate the other three teams to death, loved watching the Canadians get spanked the other nite, never have liked Chicago (but they're good) and the Rangers are in New York so that's a good enough reason to not like them ........I just really thought the Wild would win in game 7 again, next year.....


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Chuck....the Twins have surprised me to no end, never ever thought we would be a 500 team 40 some games into the year, wish we had Morneau back at 1st though.......I'm not a huge Mauer fan.......if your paying someone 25 mill and their playing 1st base, they better be putting some power numbers up and I just don't see him doing that......he's a good hitter...but.....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

9man....

Agreed on Mauer... You also forgot he still sits out about every 4th game. Now that is ridiculous.

I like Mauer and he is the MN born and raised golden child who stays with the hometown team. I would like to see him succeed but agree he needs to put up some power numbers.....if not HR's it needs to be RBI's. I mean he still goes 1 for 3 but he gets his hit with nobody on base. Heck yesterday him and dozier both struck out with runners in scoring position. Then Plouffee gets the two out hit. Only reason why I mentioned Doizer is because he is our leader on the team with Hr's....lol.

But it is fun to watch this young team. Now hopefully the hitting can keep happening and the pitching is starting to come around. If we stay above .500 ball.....it puts us right in line for a wild card position.... but yet there is 120 games left in the season....LOL


----------

